# DMs invited to participate in EN World-hosted free setting



## Emiricol (Jun 9, 2003)

The 13 Kingdoms (or T13K as I call it) is accepting new DMs. T13K is both a free setting hosted by ENWorld and a setting-based community. You can use T13K for your own campaigns whether or not you participate in the online community.  We have participating DMs who play offline as well as by OpenRPG.

T13K online community is the place to find events in the ongoing timeline (the so-called "official campaign").  In T13K the timeline advances one season per real month.

It is a place for DMs and the regional coordinators (not moderators) to hash out new locations, events and NPCs.  In other words, the campaigns of DMs can and do impact the development of the world and the events that become official history.  It is also a place to post rumors and such.

The most important thing about T13K in general, in my opinion, is that there is no damned paperwork if you choose to participate in the official campaign progression.  DMs can run the game they want the way they want, without being forced to jump through hoops just to get all the paperwork done.  This is fantasy roleplaying, after all, not fantasy accounting.

If you are interested in DMing here, whether as part of the community or not, go to http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/T13K for the website (currently a placeholder and way to download the free setting PDF), or http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/T13K/phpBB2 for the online portion.

(Note - to fully access the online portion, just go to the /phpBB2 site and register.  Then click the link in the email it sends you, and then log on.  Click Usergroups and select either DM or Player and you will be automatically approved within 24 hours, so you can fully access all the relevant parts of the boards.)


----------

